# svn-server ohne ssh

## Treborius

ich brauche unbedingt einen svn-server

bin viel unterwegs und muss meine arbeit ständig aktuell halten,

nen usb-stick verliere ich bloss ==> also svn-server

einen server dafür hab ich schon, das problem ist nur das dieser server

so sicher wie möglich sein sollte, weil gateway meines heim-netzwerks

deshalb bereitet es mir ein wenig bauchschmerzen auf dem server einen

ssh-daemon für svn+ssh laufen zu haben

die dokumente welche ich über svn verwalten möchte sind eigentlich nicht

besonders geheim, aber der server soll sicher bleiben

gibt es irgendwelche anderen möglichkeiten sowas aufzustellen, 

oder bleibt mir nur den server auf openvpn umzustellen?

----------

## firefly

was läuft denn alles auf dem rechner auf dem der svn-server laufen soll?

----------

## Hollowman

Hallo

Das schreit nach openvpn. Richte es ein und gut ist. Dann kannste dir den svn Kram auch sparen. NFS, Samba oder SSHFS und gut ist.

Sebastian

----------

## Treborius

 *firefly wrote:*   

> was läuft denn alles auf dem rechner auf dem der svn-server laufen soll?

 

kommt drauf an in welche richtung   :Very Happy: 

für computer im lokalen netz :

vsftpd, sshd, ntpd, samba, mysql, hostapd, etc

nach draussen :

nur lighttpd und ntpd

----------

## Hilefoks

Was ist an SSH nicht sicher genug? Klar - root Logins sollten nicht erlaubt sein und überhaupt nur Public-Key-Authentifizierung (ist ja zudem auch bequemer).

Und mal ab davon: Warum Subversion selber betreiben? Es gibt unter den vielen SVN-Hostern auch ein paar, die dir ein privates Repository kostenlos zur Verfügung stellen. Mein privates Repository wird z.B. von Origo gehostet.

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Ich hab den SSH Port schon ewig offen. Fail2Ban dahinter und gut ist.

Sebastian

----------

## nanos

Du könntest den Port mit Port Knocking auch immer bei Bedarf öffnen.

----------

